# JD 4230 fuel pump spitting engine oil.



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Since the weather was nice enough today to make it easier to start the 4230, I figured I would get it moved to a spot where I can plug in the block heater for when I want to move it into the shop in a week or two. When I fired it up, it started spitting engine oil out of two small holes in the neck of the fuel pump. One hole is towards the front of the tractor and the other it towards the back (see the attached picture). Are these holes breather ports for the engine crankcase? Any ideas on why it's doing this?

After I shut the engine down, I checked the dip stick again thinking that water might have filled the bottom of the oil pan and pushed the oil level higher than it should have, but the oil still looked fine, not milky like water had been churned up in it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Diaphragm?

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would replace. They are not that expensive. 4040 replaced 2 years ago, found that was the lack of power issue. NH this year, leaking fuel. 2355 on order, leaking fuel. Make sure you order the gasket, they don't come with one.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on replace lift pump. I'll bet crankcase oil has been contaminated with diesel.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yep, weep hole, better replace and change the oil...


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Is it safe enough to run it the 80 ft to the barn or should I just fix it where it is? The nice weather here is coming to an end and I'd rather work on it inside. JD dealer has the pump at one of there stores, but not the gasket, so I'll have to wait a day or two.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Safe....

You might get it off without messing up the gasket, and a thin layer of silicone should be good to keep it from leaking...


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

SCtrailrider said:


> Safe....
> 
> You might get it off without messing up the gasket, and a thin layer of silicone should be good to keep it from leaking...


Ok, I'll get it moved today before the weather turns. I don't need it any time soon, so I don't mind waiting for a new gasket.


----------

